# Brinkmann Trailmaster LE - firebox rebuild



## socalbbq (Apr 28, 2019)

In search of suggestions on getting the firebox of my Brinkmann rebuilt. Over the years, certain areas has metal worn thin. Has anyone had the firebox rebuilt on their offset smoker? Grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 29, 2019)

They sell a table top/side fire box at Walmart that might work to replace it with, wont be a forever replacement but should get you thru for a few years


----------



## mike243 (Apr 29, 2019)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Gri...rcoal-Grill-and-Smoker-Black-E72424/341352603


----------



## socalbbq (Apr 29, 2019)

mike243 said:


> They sell a table top/side fire box at Walmart that might work to replace it with, wont be a forever replacement but should get you thru for a few years



Thank you, I will take a look


----------



## AHan (Oct 19, 2021)

socalbbq said:


> Thank you, I will take a look


Has anyone tried this yet? My Trailmaster LE is rusted through and this seems like a good solution.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'd go to a local weldshop and ask how much to roll a sheet of steel and weld into the bottom of the rusted out unit.  If the price is heading north of $80, have this link handy for negotiating leverage.  That Walmart link is dead now but here's an amazon replacement.  This is for firebox-on-right units like Char Griller.  if yours is the opposite "handedness", Char Broil goes the other way and you can probably just buy the firebox from them for a comparable price.


----------

